# eoGear Rando bags



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I alluded to these in another thread. Anyone got any experience with them? Comments?

There's a 5.4 liter version

http://www.distancebiker.com/store/index.php/bags/mats/2254.html

And an 8.1 liter version

http://www.distancebiker.com/store/index.php/bags/mats/2281.html

I'm looking at something like this for brevets. Seems most of the offerings are either canvas or trunk bags. I'm not a big fan of either.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

No experience, so just a comment:

They look like they kinda hang pretty far out. I think the closer you can get the weight of everything moved in towards your body mass, the less you'll feel the effects of your gear 'swaying' out of sync with you as you pedal.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Have you thought about handlebar bags? This outfit has all kinds of bags, handlebar, saddle and pannier.

Bike Handlebar Bags | Bike Bag Shop

I know you said you're not a fan of canvas bags and these are pricey but they're supposed to be the catsass.

Compass Bicycles: Racks/Bags

And sorry, but more canvas.

VO Campagne Handlebar Bag - Bags, and Panniers - Accessories


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Another non-canvass, non-trunk option: Revelate Designs Pika. Haven't used on myself, but I've seen them and they look to be of good quality, and they get good reviews. The bike packing universe might have some offerings you'd be interested in. 

Porcelain Rocket makes a similar under the seat pack.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Good info all. Again, not really interested in canvas (or a HB mounted bag at this time), but I appreciate the thought. Hadn't considered how far the bag was from the saddle and stability, nor had I thought about bikepacking stuff.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know if you're gonna like this idea, but here goes.

Get a tandem stoker stem and mount it to your seatpost with the middle section of an old pair of handlebars. Just enough of the handlebar to hold an handlebar bag. Mount bag to short section of handlebar.

This will give you a largeeer selection of large bags than what you would find looking for saddle bags. Also you should be able to position the bag nearer or further from your saddle as need be.

My idea grows from this little gizzy that I've had for about 100yrs. I couldn't tell you what it's called oor if it's even made anymore, but I can say that it worked well with large handlebar bags.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

This might do it. Not cheap, but otherwise fits the bill. And Christmas is coming.

Dill Pickle Gear | Gear for the extra mile.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

This looks like a great option to me, but then I have *a nearly identical sized bag (in canvas)* that I've been using for over seven years. This is my second-favorite larger bag that I use on my randonneur. (My favorite larger bag is my Ostrich front bag.)

It looks like it sits about the same amount forward (underneath the saddle) as my bag, which means your legs might brush against it as you pedal. It took me about half a day to get used to it.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

wooglin said:


> This might do it. Not cheap, but otherwise fits the bill. And Christmas is coming.


Ordered. Because no one else will get me what I want for Christmas.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Winner winner, chicken dinner. 

Ordered a Dill Pickle bag just before Christmas, and let Emily-the-person-who-makes-them know I wasn't in a huge rush. Got the bag a couple of weeks ago and quickly figured out that because I run a set back post I'd need a support. So following the lead of GRAVELBIKE.com I ordered a Carradice Bagman2 (q/r Sport version), which arrived a couple of days ago. Today I finally got to mess around with it all, and after bending the rack some I'm confident all will be well. My only real reservation is the q/r setup on the Bagman, but I'll work around that as if and when it becomes necessary. And if I ever have to order a new bag from Emily (which I very much doubt unless its a different kind -- this thing is really well put together) I'll get a color combination that isn't all black on the back. But it is reflective!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

wooglin said:


> Winner winner, chicken dinner.
> 
> Ordered a Dill Pickle bag just before Christmas, and let Emily-the-person-who-makes-them know I wasn't in a huge rush. Got the bag a couple of weeks ago and quickly figured out that because I run a set back post I'd need a support. So following the lead of GRAVELBIKE.com I ordered a Carradice Bagman2 (q/r Sport version), which arrived a couple of days ago. Today I finally got to mess around with it all, and after bending the rack some I'm confident all will be well. My only real reservation is the q/r setup on the Bagman, but I'll work around that as if and when it becomes necessary. And if I ever have to order a new bag from Emily (which I very much doubt unless its a different kind -- this thing is really well put together) I'll get a color combination that isn't all black on the back. But it is reflective!


Looks great. I really like the yellow liner.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Looks great. I really like the yellow liner.


Thanks for your recommendation and review. Yeah, the yellow liner is great. I've got one in my messenger bag, and it makes finding things so much easier.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Out of curiosity, why the preference for behind the seat bags as opposed to a pannier?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Out of curiosity, why the preference for behind the seat bags as opposed to a pannier?


Panniers are mostly for loaded touring IMO. If I'm hauling that much stuff I'll use my BOB trailer.


----------

